# Squk's Waagh!!



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

So I just recently started an orc horde after I came to a standstill on my SM army. Overall I find the orcs more fun to paint, build, and play. Out of three games I've played I got second in a three wa, won one, and lost one.

Heres my army so far:

Grimgor Ironhide - assembled
goblin boss on giant spider
Savage orc shaman on boar - assembled
58 boys - 42 assembled, 6 primed, 6 painted
20 night goblins - assembled
10 spider riders assembled
10 OOP savage orc boys - need stripped and repaired
6 savage orc boar boys(1 oop) - assembled
10 black orcs - assembled
1 boar chariot - assembled
3 river trolls- assembled
1 giant - assembled


Finished boys



























Savage orc OOP boys










Ugoki the Malodorous










Hopefully better pictures next time around, im building a light box


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Orcs are missing their heads...

The chequers look well done.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh haha, yeah, these are old photos. Ill put up ones with the heads on tommroow. and thanks!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha, it'd be great to do one orc with a shrunken head, just about the size of the neck stump.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Found my heads today, heres some new pics
and yeah i know i need to redo the checkers


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow I really like them! Very different, and realistic as well. Glad to see another Orc plog man- +rep


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Orcs are looking very good. Nice looking basing. 
Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is my first ever gobo spider I have painted.


















I really like how the blue turned out. I also think the spines contrast very well.Next time, I think Im going to try asofter more gradual drybrush before the washes. I used both the GW blue and green washes. The base coat was GW regal blue brushed with Vallejo magic blue. Washed with blue then green.


here is a couple of photos of my chariot based. Sort of a before and after










here is the base that I painted a layer of pva glue and sand, followed by a second layer of pva. I tried to leave sort of naked spots where it was just pva, this becomes important later.

I then painted it with scorched brown,then brushed it with dark flesh tone.

I then sprayed the base with dullcoat, then poured some vallejo water effects on the base. I brushed it around, and sort of pooled it in the naked spots i created before. 

I then sprinkled some fine sand into the wet effects, as well as some GW snow.

I then painted white spots where i wanted snow, and glued snow on, and finally finished with some army painter highland tuft. Over all I am super pumped for the final result. I think it turned out awesome. It looks like the sort of early spring late winter messy slush i was looking for.

heres the final










Lemme know what you think?


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Here are a couple of WIP shots of a blackorc. Istill need to do highlights and battle damage, but so far I really like the colors. Its GW foundation orange and red, washedwith badab black, then more of the foundation.

Im planning on calling the mob the Burnin Skullz


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shaping up into a nice looking army. The chariot base is excellent. I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the Orcs, don't play fantasy myself but great stuff anyway :victory:.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

So I just decided the orange looks like piss, and is a little over the top for me. I think Iwill use much less orange on my borcs from now on.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is my finished black orc from before. I ended up using a slightly darker orange, or an orangish brown (Vallejo Parisite Brown). I am fairly happy with it, however, I believe that I will be using more red than orange. The orange is a bit much for my taste. I also think the wear on the amour turned out okay, but I am looking for tips there. Also, I know hes missing a head, and the base is incomplete.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe you could give the armour a wash of devlan mudd to darken the armour slightly, as orcs arent likely to have clean spotless armour.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Several people have commented on my orcs skin, and its something im fairly proud of, so heres a tut if you want it or not.

First a base of what else but GW orchide shade. I forgot a picture, but you get the idea.

Then a coat of vallejo sick green, leaving the orchide in the crevices.








This is followed by a 1:1 vallejo goblin and sick green.








The next layer is pure goblin green








The second to last layer is goblin green and camo green in a 1:1








Followed by a final highlight of camo green








And i just now relized the insanity of a 6 step process for a horde army. Oh well

Anyway, heres another boy i thought turned out quite well










Also here is an idol to Gork... or possibly Mork i just started. A banner will be hanging from the pole.


----------

